# SUP on the Numbers....Game on



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

What! No video of #5? He must of taken out above it! Now lets see that again at some decent flow and I will be more convinced of it's viability as a river runner. 

Just giving you guys a hard time! It is great to see people expanding the possibilities out there. I just prefer whitewater splashing over my head, not just at my knees!


----------



## mikekeown (Mar 18, 2005)

LAME.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

So much fun, a great paddling alternative, no matter what the water is doing. You will enjoy SUP when the water is low and you are still wanting to paddle. Even makes family trips a blast..........
Mike Harvey's SUP Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Call it what you like. Its fun and way harder then kayaking down the same rapids. Its all new and everyone I have had on one has had a great time. My kids dig it, friends have had fun trying on all types of water and it makes low water really fun. As for # 5, I took out at the bottom of it on river left. 

Lame? I used to think anyone not in a kayak running class V was lame. I really did. But recently I have learned that if your having fun, its all good regardless of what people think. I was injured racing this spring on Homestake and stand up paddling has been a great way for me to stay on the river. It allows me to still get 40 - 50 river miles a week and not be sidelined.

Next run is Gore in the next few weeks then paddle one in the race. I'm sure I will get regulated but who knows......

Which by the way http://www.vimeo.com/2117967 for some race line footage. Good luck to everyone. Don't let some LAME Stand up boarder beat you!

hobie


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

great video - i'm super impressed what you can do on those things. make sure to wear that helmet cam on gore with your sup! - i can't wait to see it


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Go Hobie! That is pretty rad man - I have been having an amazing time getting into SUP on my local class 2 stretches here in Gunnison County like the lower Taylor etc.... Haven't thought of touching the #'s yet - I hope to get there (skillwise) by next year maybe. Let's get together for for downriver SUP sometime.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

You've heard of kayak polo...
Soon to be introduced, kayak/SUP bowling!


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Looks awesome to me! Combines some of my favorite things.
The limitations that I see are inability to boof and the size of board required to be stable when standing. (And not planing.) Can't wait to see the short board solution. Seems like the longboard would be a speed demon in a downriver situation.
Nice work.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

nice job Hobie, I am very intererested in the new challege- SUP! looks like fun . kayaking is also a blast but going to stay open minded about it until i get to try it!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

That's awesome Hobie, I have only been on mellow water but it was so much fun.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

sup was the natural progession from tying of to the bridge on a surf board.
You guys rock, that must be a blast. 
Can't believe the eddy lines you make it through, have you turned around and surfed?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

That looks so awesome! What the heck do you have for a fin, that doesn't get just demolished by the rocks?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Would be a great core workout and for me, very aerobic cause I would have to get back on the board every 2 minutes. Looks like fun.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

skeg that is, fish and scuba divers have fins.



lhowemt said:


> That looks so awesome! What the heck do you have for a fin, that doesn't get just demolished by the rocks?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, what a response. To answer a few of the questions/comments:

*Fins*- Yes for surfing, no for river running shallows. Getting hung up causes you to go "over the handlebars" so to speak.
*Turn upstream and surf- *yes, kind of tricky but if you work a nearby eddieline and get some momentum you can surf even the smallest waves.
*Tieing off to a bridge progression -* Not really as it is all downriver or surfing stuff unteathered. I have never done the bridge deal but if you are into surfing and rivers this is a great combo of the two.
*Limitations on boofs - *For now. I am working with Surftech on a new board that is going to be a game changer. But yes, long boards cruise! Fun to get motoring and stern spin eddie lines. 
*Fitness- *Can't say enough good things about it. Your whole body gets worked. Since I started boarding three seasons ago I have gone from 249lbs to 197. Its a fun way to get in shape.

Although im injured now and at maybe 75% of my kayaking ability, the stand up paddling has been a great way to paddle daily and above all, have a great time. Just what river running is supposed to be. I also feel when I am back in my boat more and training again for races I will be way stronger and able to paddle even harder stuff. I truthfully love it. If you have any questions or want to try one out send me an email.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Numbers looks fun... and rocky. 

Gore on an SUP sounds badass! Meat line on gore? Kirschbaum sounds like a severe asskicking. Wear lots of shin guards, elbow pads, knee pads, ass pads...

I assume the bootie beer protocol has been modified? If not, I'm guessing the SUP guys are piss drunk at the takeout.

Looks like fun.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I assume the bootie beer protocol has been modified? If not, I'm guessing the SUP guys are piss drunk at the takeout.
> 
> Looks like fun.


HA! I hadn't even thought about that! If you ask some on here it is an impossibility to change the protocol, can't be done.


I've had SUP on my brain since I saw the vid earlier this morning, I need to give it a try. It looks like a great way to still have fun on easier stretches. (kinda like wakeskating was for me after I blew both knees wakeboarding)


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

SUP is FUN...
I got a board last week and was goofing around with standing up and crossing eddy lines... Its a workout... Especially getting back onto it after the falls...

The best way to make a whitewater park fun again... Can't wait to try and surf... Get one if you want to try it... Its the best...

And nice job Hobie...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke you are a pussy. just saying.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike Don't be such a douche bag. just saying.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

folks from wyoming are such tardos, just saying
9/16/09 folsom field.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

better than being from Denver, just sayin

hobie ill have the rope for you in gore brother. that will be sicktarded to watch.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

caspermike said:


> that will be sicktarded to watch.


As long as you are just sayin.

second that.
childrens loved the back flips at radium last weekend
in two weeks they may get to see the first D of a sup in gore
Upper C is providing some sweet entertainment this summer.
Bald eagles(the bird) are not quite as exciting anymore.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*Gore and the #'s has already been SUP'd by striders may times*

All of the stuff being SUP'd has already been strided. So it's kindof like the first canoe descent of this stuff that has already been kayaked since you just have one blade. It is definitely fun and something new from kayaking.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

craporadon said:


> All of the stuff being SUP'd has already been strided. So it's kindof like the first canoe descent of this stuff that has already been kayaked since you just have one blade. It is definitely fun and something new from kayaking.


You are right, but just like kayaking is a hell of a lot easier than canoeing (opinion) it seems like striding is much easier than SUP...I mean 2 blade versus one and standing in an IK versus on a board. I mean, the shit Snider was Striding was ultra impressive - who knows if DR SUP will get to that level or river running.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Went to Gore yesterday. Ran some and swam some and walked a bit. But I don't really care about any of this first time stuff, im just having fun. Who cares who does what first? Have fun and enjoy your river days, regardless of what you use to get down it or what class it is.

hobie


----------

